# Kosovo in Pictures



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Gollak mountains *

Gollak is a mountainous region in the eastern part of Kosovo, very close to Prishtina and Gjilan, what makes it a great destination for picnics. 


@ home by heroid haziri, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*The Marble Cave*

Known also as Gadime cave, this karst limestone cave is the most spectacular one in Kosovo. It is situated in Lipjan, a municipality very close to the capital. 









Source


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Ulpiana*

It is the most important archaeological site in Kosovo. Ulpiana was an ancient Roman city, located few km of what today is Prishtina. Most of the material from the excavations belongs to the 4th-6th century, but a number of stone inscriptions dating from the time of Trajan through the 3d century were found and some contain the official name of the community, _municipium Ulpiana_. 

Until now only a small portion of the city has been unearthed and the excavations are going on. 


Ulpiana archaeological site by Bujar Gashi, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Prizren*

_Cathedral of Saint Great Martyr George_ is a 19th century Orthodox cathedral located in the center of Prizren. It was built inside the yard of 15th century _Saint George and Runovic’s_ church, so that the latter would serve more on saving the icons and other church’s requisites.

Cathedral Church of Saint Great Martyr George, Prizren, Kosovo by Harri J, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Prishtina*

This is _Mother Teresa Boulevard_ and that building is _Swiss Diamond Hotel_, one of the most luxurious hotels in Kosovo. 


Mother Teresa Blvd Pristina Kosovo by Rick & Irene Butler, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Kosovo's cuisine*

_Speca të mbushur_ (stuffed peppers) or _dollma_ are very popular in Kosovo as well. Here the peppers are usually filled with minced meat, rice and vegetables. They're very delicious and are part of menu in every restaurant in Kosovo. 


Speca dollma (speca të mbushuna me mish) by viki photography, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Peja*

The konak of Tahir Bey built in typical Ottoman style in the center of Peja. Nowadays it is used as Ethnographic Museum, where national traditional handicrafts and traditional costumes of Rugova region and the Dukagjini valley are exposed in different galleries. 









source


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Accursed Mountains*
Cute hut on Belleja mountain that stands high in Deçani gorge. This place is located in western Kosovo, near the town of Deçan.









Source


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Sharr Mountains*

Smooth clouds formed due to high speed winds stand above Luboten peak 2498 m alt. in Sharr mountains range. The Luboten peak stands on the border with Macedonia and can be seen from both capitals, Prishtina and Skopje.









source


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Prishtina*

This is National Museum of Kosovo that was established in 1963 and is housed in an Austro-Hungarian styled building located in the old section of the capital city. The museum's current collection contains more than 50 thousands items that are exhibited throughout various pavilions.


National Museum of Kosovo by Bujar Gashi, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Rahovec*

Sahat kulla (Clock tower) in Rahovec was built in 18th century in the center of the town which is known for the best wine in region.









source


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Rugova Gorge* 

Very close to the city of Peja you find this wonderful place


Rugova by JoeJoeKeys, on Flickr


----------



## circassia (Nov 19, 2013)

Very nice photos, a very beautiful country. I haven't seen too many photos of Kosovo, but the area is very nice!


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Drenicaku said:


> *Gollak mountains *
> 
> Gollak is a mountainous region in the eastern part of Kosovo, very close to Prishtina and Gjilan, what makes it a great destination for picnics.
> 
> ...


Amazing! I've never been in Kosovo.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

very beautiful country enjoyed a lot being there


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

We are waiting more photos


----------



## SEAES (Sep 12, 2015)

Great places and photos, please more!


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

circassia said:


> Very nice photos, a very beautiful country. I haven't seen too many photos of Kosovo, but the area is very nice!





Dukljanka said:


> Amazing! I've never been in Kosovo.





manon said:


> very beautiful country enjoyed a lot being there





Skopje/Скопје;127039358 said:


> We are waiting more photos





SEAES said:


> Great places and photos, please more!


Very happy to read your comments! Thank you guys, you are all invited to visit my country! Except those beautiful places you will also find a warm welcome and hospitality (which for me is the most important) from the local people!

:cheers:


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Kuçishte Lake*

Located in Rugova mountains, close to the border with Montenegro, Kuçishte lake is just one of many mountain lakes in the area. Its emerald waters and untouched nature have took the attention of locals who want to spend a weekend far from the urban routine.


Kuçishte lake by Burim Muqa, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Prizren*

Prizren at night. I've never seen Prizren before from this angel because most of the pictures from this city consist of its historic center. In the picture can be seen also the R7 newly built highway that links Kosovo with Albania. 


Prizren at night by Burim Muqa, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Prishtina*

The National Library of Kosovo, which was built in 1982, is one of the most significant buildings in the country. It consist of 16,500 square meters and is made with zenith windows, with a total 99 domes of different sizes and is entirely covered in a metal fishing net, which have their own particular architectural symbolism.


kosovo-10 by Nels Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Rugova Gorge *

Definitely one of the most interesting places to see in Kosovo. Nature at its best! Located very close to the city of Peja in western part of the country.


Gryka e rugovës - Rugova-Schlucht by Ebs Els, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Prizren*

The shadervan (fountain) is one of the main symbols of the medieval city of Prizren. The legend says that if once you drink water from it then you will get married with someone from Prizren. Well, I drink every time i go but no results yet. :dunno:


IMG_7286 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Sharr Mountains*

This is Brezovica, the biggest ski center in Kosovo, located in the Sharr mountains.

Brezovice by Erkan Kuzmini, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Drenicaku said:


> *Prizren*
> 
> The shadervan (fountain) is one of the main symbols of the medieval city of Prizren. The legend says that if once you drink water from it then you will get married with someone from Prizren. *Well, I drink every time i go but no results yet*. :dunno:


Ha-ha-ha, good one.


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Istog*

Bjeshket e Nemuna (Accursed Mountains) in Vrella region, Istog, western part of Kosovo. This place is a paradise!


Source


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Prishtina*

The Kosovo Government building (19 floor - 87 meters) is currently the tallest building in the country (though not for so long). The former Print House "Rilindja" was built in 1978 and used to be an example of brutalism architecture in Kosovo (check how it was) until 2010 when it got transformed into the current state.



Rilindja Tower by Fatos Idrizi, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Kaçanik*

A view of Kaçanik Fortress from the train. Kaçanik is a small town near the border with Macedonia, rich with monuments from Ottoman period and an altar that dates back to 158–9 CE from Roman Empire. 


Kacanik, 20/09/15. by Jonathan Wilcox, on Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Prishtina *










by Arton Krasniqi


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Stadium of Prishtina , “Thinking of You” an art installation of Alketa Xhafa-Mripa with female clothes to remember all the women violated during the tragic war in 1998/1999*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Prishtina , these days*


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Gjakova*

This magnificent 18th century bridge is located in this wonderful location on the mouth of Drin River canyon, just few kilometers away from the city of Gjakova. 
Yep, Kosovo is beautiful!  



The holy Bridge by Burim Muqa, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Sharr Mountains*

Amazing sunset view from top of Piribreg mountain, Brezovica, southeastern part of Kosovo. 


Above the Dream by jay rao, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Peja*

Lumbardhi (also known as Bistrica) river which has carved a 1000m deep canyon (Rugova canyon) passes through the center of Peja city in western Kosovo.


River Bistrica - Peja - Kosova by viki photography, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Kosovo's cuisine*

Many travelers and writers who have passed through Albania and Kosovo during the history describe Albanians as strong and burly men, however few knew that the secret behind it were dairy products. The cheese of Kosovo is unique, still produced in traditional way in the mountains of Kosovo. 

When you visit Kosovo, ask for Rugova or Sharri cheese if you want to try the best cheese ever, you wont regret! :cheers:


Viki Photo by viki photography, on Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Saint Mother Teresa Catholic Cathedral , under construction *










FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Road *










tumblr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Prishtina , these days *










Ekspres


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Prishtina lights *










Ushtari


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Gjakova *


----------

